# 1961 men's columbia thunderbolt bicycle decals including the decal on bar below seat



## woodchuck1047 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am looking for all the decals including the chain guard, the tanks, the carrier on the back of bike and the decal that goes below the seat on the seat post for a 1961 men's Columbia thunderbolt bicycle.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2015)

woodchuck1047 said:


> I am looking for all the decals including the chain guard, the tanks, the carrier on the back of bike and the decal that goes below the seat on the seat post for a 1961 men's Columbia thunderbolt bicycle.




It's very possible that the designs on both the tank and guard were silkscreened on and no decals ever existed for them. This was common on most flat surfaces on Columbia bikes in the 50's and 60's. The seat mast was a decal, I know someone was reproducing them in vinyl stickers and selling them on ebay at one point.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is the image of the bike and a scan of an original decal. Sorry but I don't have any left. I have made reproductions of them on inkjet decal paper but there are limitations as far as color goes. If interested email me at mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com


----------

